# grouper fishing



## etnovass (Jun 8, 2014)

i am new to salt water and the area. I am looking at doing a trip to learn how to catch grouper. I am looking for some people to tag along and give an education on this. I have a 34 phoenix sfx. I don't have any dates set yet. just seeing if there is any interest in it. so if your looking for a cheap trip out and have the knowledge hit me up. the boat is in bayou Grande marina in Pensacola.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

If you really want to learn how to grouper fish you should hire Capt Delynn to come on your boat. There is no one better at grouper fishing than him. He is on this forum, just search Capt Delynn and look through the offshore reports and read some of his reports.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You need good numbers, live bait or big, butterflied baits. Good heavy leader and a rod with a forgiving tip and lots of backbone.


----------



## etnovass (Jun 8, 2014)

I have contacted Capt Delynn. I was going to hire him but he was booked for October and unavailable for awhile. I would have loved to have him on board. Im pretty sure I have the gear. just missing the most important part, the know how. lol


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I booked him a month ago. We loaded the boat. Best trip my boat has ever been on. Me too. 

You gotta just book it. He is always booked up in advance. Book it and roll with it. 

.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

What kind of grouper are you looking for? I believe gag closes in a few weeks.


----------



## etnovass (Jun 8, 2014)

im looking for gag. it does end 2DEC.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

they're few and Farrrr between !!! and did i mention Grouper numbers are not freely given out !!


----------

